# [udev/baselayout/kernel] Impossible de booter après upgrade!

## moon06

Bonsoir à tous   :Very Happy: 

Après avoir laissé tranquille ma Gentoo durant plusieurs mois, j'ai lancé un :

```
emerge -uav system
```

histoire d'être un peu à jour. Bien mal m'en a pris ! Au reboot, j'ai eu le plaisir de découvrir ça :

Photo

J'ai trouvé ici et là sur le forum et sur le net des problèmes similaires, mais tout est déjà bien comme décrit dans mon kernel et mes fichiers de conf ...

Des idées ? Une solution ?

Merci d'avance   :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

 *moon06 wrote:*   

> Après avoir laissé tranquille ma Gentoo durant plusieurs mois, j'ai lancé un emerge -uav system histoire d'être un peu à jour.
> 
> (snip)

 

Au doigt mouillé c'est combien çà ?

Avant de faire toute manip sur le fs je pense que booter sur un sysrescuecd, faire un chroot et regarder ce qui va pas permettrait d'y voir plus clair.

Et en premier lieu, voir les elogs de portage suite à la màj de @system et regarder ce qui peut être pertinent ou non fait i.e. changer de profile, faire revdep-rebuild, le kernel, ... 

Tant qu'on y est, poster le #emerge --info pourrait être utile  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu bien fait un dispatch-conf pour mettre à jour les fichiers de config ?

As-tu aussi lu les messages de elog  (dans /var/log/portage) ?

----------

## brubru

Salut.

on peut remonter la chaîne d'erreurs:

fsck se vautre car le fichier /dev/sdb2 n'existe pas,

... il n'a pas été crée par udev

... udev n'a pas démarré

... /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug est en read-only

... /proc et /sys n'ont pas été monté par le baselayout/rc

... alors soit:

      * /proc et /sys sont des dossiers non-vides (à verifier en bootant sur un livecd par exemple)

      * /proc et /sys ont déjà été monté (par un initramfs par exemple) mais visiblement d'une mauvaise façon (read-only).

      * un autre problème (genre une Maj d'openrc incomplète, car c'est à ce niveau que /proc et /sys sont montés normalement)  :Wink: 

Bruno.

----------

## moon06

@XavierMiller

Oui, j'ai bien suivi les messages après avoir emergé udev, baselayout, etc ...

@brubru

Merci pour tes conseils, je vais regarder cela de plus près !  :Wink: 

----------

## moon06

Bon, finalement j'ai décidé de suivre le guide de passage à baselayout-2 + openrc sur gentoo.org. J'ai également remis dans sa dernière version udev.

Seule modif apportée, certainement ce qui a tout changé, j'ai mis à 0 les deux champs de fstab à l'extrême droite de /boot et /, du coup plus de vérif de /dev/sdb avant que le node existe dans /dev ...

More news dès que j'ai le temps de refaire quelques tests ...  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Est-ce que c'est vraiment un bug avec son système de base ? Si ça boot, c'est parce qu'il avait un bug dans son baselayout, qui sait.

----------

## boozo

ben là vu le choix on peut clore on saura jamais   :Sad: 

M'enfin si ça marche tant mieux c'est l'essentiel

----------

## d2_racing

Il reste juste à avoir des news de sa part et on verra.

----------

## ctxnop

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai sensiblement le même problème et je n'arrive pas à le résoudre complètement.

Petit historique des faits, il quand le kernel 2.6.31-r5 est sorti, je l'ai installé le jour même sur mon serveur. Au reboot, tout se passe bien. Il y a un mois, j'ai eu une coupure de courant qui a éteint le serveur, mais il est repartis sans problème.

Seulement voila, il y a quelques jours, le kernel 2.6.32-r2 est sorti et je l'ai installé sur le serveur et au reboot, plus rien. Donc le problème est apparut entre aujourd'hui et il y a 40jours. Résultat, j'ai aucune idée de ce qui à changé depuis ^^'

J'ai donc brancher clavier/écran dessus pour en savoir plus. La première chose que j'ai faite est de booté sur mon kernel précédent (vu que ca fonctionnait avant), mais ca n'a rien changé.

Ca boot correctement (a priori) jusqu'a OpenRC. Ensuite ca se complique. La dernière chose marquée avant de ne voir apparaitre OpenRC (quand c'est marqué qu'il faut appuyer sur I pour passer en interactif) c'est la détection du disque dur.

Il marque d'abord que c'est un périphérique SCSI qu'il nomme sg0, puis il dit que c'est un disque dur qu'il nome sda, et qu'il trouve 4 partitions dessus.

Tout ca est correcte (hormis peut etre le sg0, je n'y avais jamais fait attention avant).

A priori il arrive a monter la partition racine en lecture seule et udev semble se lancer correctement (pas de messages particuliers).

Ensuite les choses se compliquent. Tout pleins de services ne se lancent pas. Je finis par arriver quand meme sur le prompt, je peux me connecter et j'ai accès en écriture a ma partition racine.

Sachant que /usr, /home, /var, /tmp, /boot et /opt sont sur d'autres partitions, ils ne sont pas montés.

Du coup je tente de monter manuellement les partition et je m'aperçoit que /dev/sda[1-4] n'existent pas.

J'avais déjà eu le tour il y a un bon moment quand je cherchais encore la configuration du kernel, une option a propos du sata fait que le kernel les nomment hda[1-4]. Sauf que là non, pas de hda non plus.

J'ai bien un sg0, mais pas d'accès aux partitions et évidemment fdisk ne fonctionne pas dessus.

Je me dit que ce doit être un problème de modules non chargés. Sauf que mon kernel est monolithique (je n'ai quasiment aucun module, tout est directement dans le kernel).

Je vérifie donc ce qui est chargé via un "lsmod" et la, surprise, c'est totalement vide. Aucun module de chargé a priori (pourtant le réseaux fonctionne, je peux faire fonctionner lvm2, etc). Bon, lsmod ne fait grossièrement qu'un cat sur /proc/modules et celui-ci étant vide je me dit qu'il n'est pas monté.

Pourtant quand je tapes "mount" j'obtient :

```

serveur / # mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/mapper/vg-home on /home type ext4 (rw,noexec)

```

J'en ai conclut que udev faisait pas son boulot, mais je ne trouve aucune erreur le concernant. Du coup, je le recompile, n ajoutant même le use-flag "extras", sans changement.

J'ai suivit les conseil présents dans ce topic, sans changement.

J'ai même compilé un kernel générique via genkernel, ca ne change rien non plus.

J'ai supprimé les règles udev pour qu'il reparte à zéro, toujours aucune amélioration (si ce n'est que maintenant udev me dit qu'il trouve pas les règles 50-udev.rules (le fichier existe mais il est vide).

Actuellement mon serveur fonctionne a nouveau mais c'est parce que j'ai modifié le script /etc/init.d/udev. J'y ai ajouté un petit bout de code qui, après avoir lancé udev, vérifie l'existance d'un fichier /dev/sda et s'il n'existe pas alors je créer les devices sda et sda[1-4] à coup de mknod.

Mais bon, ca me semble évident que même si ca corrige le problème, ca ne corrige pas la cause de celui-ci.

Mais avec tout ca je ne suis pas sur de ce qui est en cause et encore moins comment corriger.

Donc voilà, si vous avez une idée sur comment corriger, ou ce qu'il se passe, merci de m'en faire profiter.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je vois, je pense comprendre le problème.

Lance un fsck sur la partition root, corrige, puis reboote. Ca devrait passer.

Vérifie aussi la date et l'heure du système.

----------

## ctxnop

Navré mais je l'ai déjà fait, sur toutes les partitions. L'heure est synchronisée par NTP. Ca n'a rien changé.

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, l'heure est synchronisée par NTP. Mais si ton heure BIOS est dans le passé, OpenRC détecte une anomalie (filesystem monté dans le futur) et refuse de continuer.

Vérifie l'heure dans le BIOS.

J'ai eu des "touilles" du genre quand la pile de ma carte-mère était morte / ou quand une autre machine crashait et nécessitait un fsck.

----------

## ctxnop

Sauf que mon horloge est configuré en hardware, l'heure obtenue par ntp est donc également mise dans le bios. Dans le doute, je vérifierai ce soir en rentrant du boulot (vu que par ssh je connais pas de moyen de vérifier l'heure du bios).

Cependant, j'avais le tour avant mon ancien serveur qui ne sauvegardait pas l'heure (raison pour laquelle je passait par ntp) et j'avais l'erreur que tu cites (une histoire de filesystem dans le future). Mais cette fois je ne l'ai pas ce message.

De plus, comme je disais dans le post initial, la partition racine est bien montée et openrc tente de continuer. En l'occurence, ce sont les services qui n'arrivent pas a démarrer (apache, mysql, etc) parce que /usr, /var, ... ne sont pas montés. Ils ne sont pas montés parce que /etc/fstab parle de /dev/sda[1-4] ainsi que de lvm. Or, les /dev/sda[1-4] n'existant pas, lvm ne trouve pas les volumes logiques contenus dans /dev/sda3, ce qui fait que /usr, /var, /tmp, /opt, .... ne sont pas montés, donc les services ne se lancent pas. Mais OpenRC continue, pas de kernel panic ni rien.

----------

## ctxnop

Après vérification, l'heur de mon BIOS est effectivement correcte et n'est donc pas en cause.

----------

## boozo

'alute

je ne sais pas si je ferais avancer les choses n'utilisant pas OpenRC au quotidien mais juste pour vérification : est-ce que les services en runlevels boot et sysinit sont ok ?

```
#ls -l /etc/runlevels/boot/

#ls -l /etc/runlevels/sysinit
```

----------

## ctxnop

Salut

```

serveur ~ # ls -l /etc/runlevels/boot/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Jan 31  2009 bootmisc -> /etc/init.d/bootmisc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 Jan 31  2009 consolefont -> /etc/init.d/consolefont

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Jan 31  2009 fsck -> /etc/init.d/fsck

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Jan 31  2009 hostname -> /etc/init.d/hostname

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Jan 31  2009 hwclock -> /etc/init.d/hwclock

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Jan 31  2009 keymaps -> /etc/init.d/keymaps

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Jan 31  2009 localmount -> /etc/init.d/localmount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 Jan  1  2002 lvm -> /etc/init.d/lvm

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Jan 31  2009 modules -> /etc/init.d/modules

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Jan 31  2009 mtab -> /etc/init.d/mtab

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Jan 27 15:39 net.eth0 -> /etc/init.d/net.eth0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Jan 31  2009 net.lo -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Jan 31  2009 procfs -> /etc/init.d/procfs

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Jan 31  2009 root -> /etc/init.d/root

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Jan 31  2009 swap -> /etc/init.d/swap

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Jan 31  2009 sysctl -> /etc/init.d/sysctl

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 Jan 31  2009 termencoding -> /etc/init.d/termencoding

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Jan 31  2009 urandom -> /etc/init.d/urandom

serveur ~ # ls -l /etc/runlevels/sysinit/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 Jan 31  2009 devfs -> /etc/init.d/devfs

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 Jan 31  2009 dmesg -> /etc/init.d/dmesg

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Jan 31  2009 udev -> /etc/init.d/udev

```

Aucun lien cassé.

----------

## boozo

Bon on retourne au début pour comprendre la regression  :Sad: 

 *ctxnop wrote:*   

> Petit historique des faits, il quand le kernel 2.6.31-r5 est sorti, je l'ai installé le jour même sur mon serveur. Au reboot, tout se passe bien. Il y a un mois, j'ai eu une coupure de courant qui a éteint le serveur, mais il est repartis sans problème.
> 
> Seulement voila, il y a quelques jours, le kernel 2.6.32-r2 est sorti et je l'ai installé sur le serveur et au reboot, plus rien. Donc le problème est apparut entre aujourd'hui et il y a 40jours. Résultat, j'ai aucune idée de ce qui à changé depuis ^^'
> 
> J'ai donc brancher clavier/écran dessus pour en savoir plus. La première chose que j'ai faite est de booté sur mon kernel précédent (vu que ca fonctionnait avant), mais ca n'a rien changé. 

 

Depuis le 1er reboot sur le 2.6.31-r5 (et/ou depuis la coupure de courant) jusquà l'install du 2.6.32-r2 tu as {ré}installé quoi ? (cf. portage logs - qu'on puisse identifier une cause possible ou de pencher pour une éventuelle corruption car sinon avec 2.6.31-r5 çà tournerait encore)

----------

## ctxnop

J'ai reposté ce topic en anglais histoire d'avoir un peu plus de réponse et j'en ai justement eu une.

A priori il s'agirait de la nouvelle version de udev qui a abandonné totalement le support de l'ancien sysfs. Du coup, il faut également virer son support dans le kernel. Je suis donc en train de recompiler mon kernel 2.6.31-r5 histoire de vérifier si ca corrige.

La liste des emerges que j'ai pu faire depuis je ne sais quand ^^' :

EDIT : J'ai coupé a partir de l'installation des sources du kernel 2.6.31-r5

```

serveur /var/log # grep ">>> emerge" emerge.log

1257845342:  >>> emerge (10 of 24) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r5 to /

1257845400:  >>> emerge (11 of 24) net-nds/openldap-2.4.19 to /

1257845582:  >>> emerge (12 of 24) app-editors/nano-2.1.11 to /

1257845597:  >>> emerge (13 of 24) sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r2 to /

1257845646:  >>> emerge (14 of 24) dev-db/sqlite-3.6.20 to /

1257845678:  >>> emerge (15 of 24) app-admin/eselect-1.2.6 to /

1257845684:  >>> emerge (16 of 24) dev-python/setuptools-0.6.8 to /

1257845712:  >>> emerge (17 of 24) x11-libs/libXt-1.0.7-r1 to /

1257845745:  >>> emerge (18 of 24) media-libs/gd-2.0.35-r1 to /

1257845774:  >>> emerge (19 of 24) sys-libs/glibc-2.11 to /

1257845831:  >>> emerge (1 of 6) sys-libs/glibc-2.11 to /

1257847682:  >>> emerge (1 of 6) sys-libs/glibc-2.11 to /

1257848623:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/gcc-4.4.2 to /

1257850109:  >>> emerge (1 of 6) sys-libs/glibc-2.11 to /

1257850121:  >>> emerge (1 of 6) sys-libs/glibc-2.11 to /

1257851465:  >>> emerge (1 of 6) sys-libs/glibc-2.11 to /

1257859618:  >>> emerge (1 of 6) sys-libs/glibc-2.11 to /

1257860945:  >>> emerge (2 of 6) sys-apps/busybox-1.15.2 to /

1257861001:  >>> emerge (3 of 6) net-fs/samba-libs-3.4.3-r1 to /

1257861227:  >>> emerge (4 of 6) net-fs/samba-server-3.4.3-r1 to /

1257861518:  >>> emerge (5 of 6) net-fs/samba-client-3.4.3 to /

1257861920:  >>> emerge (1 of 2) net-fs/samba-client-3.4.3 to /

1257863012:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-libs/libnet-1.1.4 to /

1257863088:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-fs/samba-client-3.4.3 to /

1258103227:  >>> emerge (1 of 7) sys-apps/sysvinit-2.87-r1 to /

1258103239:  >>> emerge (2 of 7) perl-core/File-Spec-3.31 to /

1258103246:  >>> emerge (3 of 7) virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.31 to /

1258103250:  >>> emerge (4 of 7) dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3 to /

1258103261:  >>> emerge (5 of 7) sys-apps/openrc-0.5.2-r2 to /

1258103276:  >>> emerge (6 of 7) net-fs/samba-client-3.4.3 to /

1258103573:  >>> emerge (1 of 2) net-fs/samba-client-3.4.3 to /

1258104842:  >>> emerge (1 of 2) net-fs/samba-libs-3.4.3-r1 to /

1258104989:  >>> emerge (2 of 2) net-fs/samba-server-3.4.3-r1 to /

1258362089:  >>> emerge (1 of 7) sys-devel/patch-2.6 to /

1258362106:  >>> emerge (2 of 7) dev-db/sqlite-3.6.20-r1 to /

1258362137:  >>> emerge (3 of 7) dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8 to /

1258362291:  >>> emerge (4 of 7) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6 to /

1258362350:  >>> emerge (5 of 7) app-admin/eselect-1.2.7 to /

1258362363:  >>> emerge (6 of 7) app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.1 to /

1258362367:  >>> emerge (7 of 7) dev-lang/php-5.2.11-r1 to /

1258618628:  >>> emerge (1 of 11) sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.5 to /

1258618732:  >>> emerge (1 of 10) sys-libs/timezone-data-2009s to /

1258618746:  >>> emerge (2 of 10) sys-fs/ntfs3g-2009.11.14 to /

1258618777:  >>> emerge (3 of 10) sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b to /

1258618809:  >>> emerge (4 of 10) dev-libs/libevent-1.4.13 to /

1258618834:  >>> emerge (5 of 10) sys-apps/debianutils-3.2.2 to /

1258618842:  >>> emerge (6 of 10) sys-fs/udev-147 to /

1258618876:  >>> emerge (7 of 10) app-text/asciidoc-8.5.0 to /

1258618880:  >>> emerge (8 of 10) dev-util/ctags-5.8 to /

1258618895:  >>> emerge (9 of 10) dev-util/git-1.6.5.3 to /

1258619029:  >>> emerge (10 of 10) dev-util/mercurial-1.4 to /

1258972735:  >>> emerge (1 of 17) sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.6 to /

1258972748:  >>> emerge (1 of 16) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-8 to /

1258972753:  >>> emerge (2 of 16) app-admin/eselect-ctags-1.12 to /

1258972757:  >>> emerge (3 of 16) perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.22 to /

1258972765:  >>> emerge (4 of 16) dev-perl/URI-1.50 to /

1258972772:  >>> emerge (5 of 16) virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.22 to /

1258972775:  >>> emerge (6 of 16) x11-libs/pixman-0.17.2 to /

1258972804:  >>> emerge (7 of 16) app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha68 to /

1258972906:  >>> emerge (8 of 16) dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8l-r1 to /

1258973045:  >>> emerge (9 of 16) sys-fs/ntfs3g-2009.11.14 to /

1258973067:  >>> emerge (10 of 16) sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.15 to /

1258973084:  >>> emerge (11 of 16) x11-libs/pango-1.26.1 to /

1258973138:  >>> emerge (12 of 16) x11-libs/libX11-1.3.2 to /

1258973233:  >>> emerge (13 of 16) sys-apps/coreutils-8.1 to /

1258973320:  >>> emerge (14 of 16) app-admin/eselect-1.2.8 to /

1258973325:  >>> emerge (15 of 16) sys-fs/udev-147 to /

1258973355:  >>> emerge (16 of 16) dev-util/subversion-1.6.6-r10 to /

1259313728:  >>> emerge (1 of 13) sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.7 to /

1259313741:  >>> emerge (1 of 12) sys-process/procps-3.2.8 to /

1259313757:  >>> emerge (2 of 12) net-libs/libssh2-1.2.2 to /

1259313777:  >>> emerge (3 of 12) sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.11.1 to /

1259313786:  >>> emerge (4 of 12) sys-devel/autoconf-2.64 to /

1259313794:  >>> emerge (5 of 12) net-nds/openldap-2.4.19-r1 to /

1259313980:  >>> emerge (6 of 12) dev-perl/URI-1.51 to /

1259313986:  >>> emerge (7 of 12) dev-perl/DBD-SQLite-1.27 to /

1259314004:  >>> emerge (8 of 12) media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0 to /

1259314030:  >>> emerge (9 of 12) sys-fs/udev-147-r1 to /

1259314060:  >>> emerge (10 of 12) net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.4.2 to /

1259314111:  >>> emerge (11 of 12) app-editors/vim-core-7.2.303 to /

1259314139:  >>> emerge (12 of 12) app-editors/vim-7.2.303 to /

1259314502:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/wakeonlan-0.41-r1 to /

1259656312:  >>> emerge (1 of 5) sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.9 to /

1259656325:  >>> emerge (1 of 4) sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.56-r1 to /

1259656363:  >>> emerge (2 of 4) dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8l-r2 to /

1259656451:  >>> emerge (3 of 4) app-editors/nano-2.2.0 to /

1259656466:  >>> emerge (4 of 4) net-ftp/vsftpd-2.2.2 to /

1259742914:  >>> emerge (1 of 3) sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1 to /

1259742927:  >>> emerge (2 of 3) app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha69 to /

1259743010:  >>> emerge (3 of 3) sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2 to /

1259743059:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2 to /

1259919671:  >>> emerge (1 of 7) sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.10 to /

1259919684:  >>> emerge (1 of 6) sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2 to /

1260175084:  >>> emerge (1 of 14) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32 to /

1260175262:  >>> emerge (2 of 14) dev-lang/python-3.1.1-r1 to /

1260175381:  >>> emerge (3 of 14) x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6 to /

1260175388:  >>> emerge (4 of 14) sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2 to /

1260175531:  >>> emerge (1 of 4) sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2 to /

1260175577:  >>> emerge (2 of 4) dev-lang/python-2.6.4 to /

1260175674:  >>> emerge (3 of 4) sys-libs/glibc-2.11-r1 to /

1260176965:  >>> emerge (4 of 4) sys-apps/coreutils-7.6 to /

1260177270:  >>> emerge (1 of 7) sys-fs/udev-149 to /

1260177305:  >>> emerge (2 of 7) sys-apps/openrc-0.5.3 to /

1260177317:  >>> emerge (3 of 7) sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.2-r1 to /

1260177364:  >>> emerge (4 of 7) x11-libs/libxcb-1.5 to /

1260177392:  >>> emerge (5 of 7) dev-util/mercurial-1.4.1 to /

1260177401:  >>> emerge (6 of 7) app-text/asciidoc-8.5.1 to /

1260177406:  >>> emerge (7 of 7) dev-util/git-1.6.5.5 to /

1260543192:  >>> emerge (1 of 9) sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.13 to /

1260543204:  >>> emerge (1 of 8) dev-db/sqlite-3.6.21 to /

1260543234:  >>> emerge (2 of 8) sys-devel/automake-1.10.3 to /

1260543243:  >>> emerge (3 of 8) sys-devel/automake-1.11.1 to /

1260543251:  >>> emerge (4 of 8) sys-process/psmisc-22.8 to /

1260543268:  >>> emerge (5 of 8) app-admin/eselect-ctags-1.13 to /

1260543272:  >>> emerge (6 of 8) net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p7-r1 to /

1260543331:  >>> emerge (7 of 8) net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.2.1-r3 to /

1260543536:  >>> emerge (8 of 8) dev-util/git-1.6.5.6 to /

1260788439:  >>> emerge (1 of 7) sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.14 to /

1260788453:  >>> emerge (1 of 6) app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta to /

1260788482:  >>> emerge (2 of 6) dev-python/setuptools-0.6.10 to /

1260788510:  >>> emerge (3 of 6) dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.7 to /

1260788524:  >>> emerge (4 of 6) app-editors/nano-2.2.1 to /

1260788540:  >>> emerge (5 of 6) dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.5 to /

1260788574:  >>> emerge (6 of 6) sys-apps/coreutils-8.2 to /

1261472416:  >>> emerge (1 of 36) sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.15 to /

1261472432:  >>> emerge (1 of 35) app-arch/unrar-3.9.7 to /

1261472444:  >>> emerge (2 of 35) net-firewall/iptables-1.4.6 to /

1261472468:  >>> emerge (3 of 35) dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.2_p1 to /

1261472514:  >>> emerge (4 of 35) dev-db/sqlite-3.6.21 to /

1261472546:  >>> emerge (5 of 35) sys-devel/binutils-config-2 to /

1261472549:  >>> emerge (6 of 35) dev-perl/yaml-0.70 to /

1261472556:  >>> emerge (7 of 35) perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.27 to /

1261472563:  >>> emerge (8 of 35) perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.023 to /

1261472570:  >>> emerge (9 of 35) perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.023 to /

1261472578:  >>> emerge (10 of 35) virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.27 to /

1261472581:  >>> emerge (11 of 35) virtual/perl-Package-Constants-0.02 to /

1261472584:  >>> emerge (12 of 35) virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.023 to /

1261472588:  >>> emerge (13 of 35) virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.023 to /

1261472592:  >>> emerge (14 of 35) perl-core/IO-Compress-2.023 to /

1261472675:  >>> emerge (1 of 22) perl-core/IO-Compress-2.023 to /

1261472774:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) perl-core/IO-Compress-2.023 to /

1261472796:  >>> emerge (1 of 21) virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.023 to /

1261472801:  >>> emerge (2 of 21) perl-core/IO-Zlib-1.10 to /

1261472811:  >>> emerge (3 of 21) virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.10 to /

1261472815:  >>> emerge (4 of 21) perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.54 to /

1261472822:  >>> emerge (5 of 21) virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.54 to /

1261472826:  >>> emerge (6 of 21) perl-core/Module-Build-0.35 to /

1261472834:  >>> emerge (7 of 21) virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.35 to /

1261472837:  >>> emerge (8 of 21) dev-perl/Error-0.17.016 to /

1261472843:  >>> emerge (9 of 21) perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.21 to /

1261472850:  >>> emerge (10 of 21) virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.21 to /

1261472854:  >>> emerge (11 of 21) virtual/rubygems-0 to /

1261472858:  >>> emerge (12 of 21) dev-ruby/mysql-ruby-2.8.1-r1 to /

1261472865:  >>> emerge (13 of 21) dev-ruby/rake-0.8.7-r2 to /

1261472871:  >>> emerge (14 of 21) app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5-r1 to /

1261472877:  >>> emerge (15 of 21) net-misc/neon-0.29.1 to /

1261472904:  >>> emerge (16 of 21) dev-libs/glib-2.22.3 to /

1261473020:  >>> emerge (17 of 21) sys-libs/pam-1.1.1 to /

1261473086:  >>> emerge (18 of 21) sys-apps/openrc-0.6.0 to /

1261473100:  >>> emerge (19 of 21) net-misc/ntp-4.2.6 to /

1261473170:  >>> emerge (20 of 21) dev-util/git-1.6.6_rc4 to /

1261473309:  >>> emerge (21 of 21) www-apps/drupal-6.15 to /

1261990668:  >>> emerge (1 of 17) sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.16 to /

1261990683:  >>> emerge (1 of 16) sys-libs/timezone-data-2009t to /

1261990696:  >>> emerge (2 of 16) media-libs/libpng-1.2.41 to /

1261990716:  >>> emerge (3 of 16) app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20091226 to /

1261990812:  >>> emerge (4 of 16) sys-devel/autoconf-2.65 to /

1261990821:  >>> emerge (5 of 16) x11-misc/util-macros-1.4.1 to /

1261990827:  >>> emerge (6 of 16) sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.56-r2 to /

1261990870:  >>> emerge (7 of 16) app-admin/eselect-ruby-20091225 to /

1261990874:  >>> emerge (8 of 16) dev-lang/ruby-1.8.7_p248 to /

1261990945:  >>> emerge (9 of 16) dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.6 to /

1261991011:  >>> emerge (10 of 16) sys-process/psmisc-22.7 to /

1261991029:  >>> emerge (11 of 16) x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.8 to /

1261991051:  >>> emerge (12 of 16) x11-libs/pango-1.26.2 to /

1261991102:  >>> emerge (13 of 16) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r1 to /

1261991166:  >>> emerge (14 of 16) sys-apps/busybox-1.15.3 to /

1261991236:  >>> emerge (15 of 16) dev-util/git-1.6.6-r2 to /

1261991353:  >>> emerge (16 of 16) app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.14 to /

1262080424:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) app-crypt/bcrypt-1.1 to /

1262269838:  >>> emerge (1 of 4) sys-libs/timezone-data-2009u to /

1262269847:  >>> emerge (2 of 4) app-admin/php-toolkit-1.0.2 to /

1262269852:  >>> emerge (3 of 4) media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.0 to /

1262269993:  >>> emerge (4 of 4) dev-lang/php-5.2.12 to /

1263199903:  >>> emerge (1 of 36) dev-libs/gmp-4.3.2 to /

1263200013:  >>> emerge (2 of 36) sys-apps/miscfiles-1.4.2-r1 to /

1263200018:  >>> emerge (3 of 36) dev-libs/libffi-3.0.9 to /

1263200030:  >>> emerge (4 of 36) sys-devel/patch-2.6.1 to /

1263200043:  >>> emerge (5 of 36) app-misc/realpath-1.15 to /

1263200049:  >>> emerge (6 of 36) sys-apps/sysvinit-2.87-r3 to /

1263200057:  >>> emerge (7 of 36) sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20100101055920 to /

1263200069:  >>> emerge (8 of 36) app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20091231 to /

1263200083:  >>> emerge (9 of 36) sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.11.1 to /

1263200093:  >>> emerge (10 of 36) dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.35-r1 to /

1263200105:  >>> emerge (11 of 36) dev-perl/URI-1.52 to /

1263200111:  >>> emerge (12 of 36) sys-libs/readline-6.1 to /

1263200138:  >>> emerge (13 of 36) sys-libs/tdb-1.2.0 to /

1263200167:  >>> emerge (14 of 36) dev-perl/DBD-SQLite-1.29 to /

1263200183:  >>> emerge (15 of 36) dev-db/sqlite-3.6.22 to /

1263200216:  >>> emerge (16 of 36) app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.6 to /

1263200228:  >>> emerge (17 of 36) net-fs/samba-libs-3.4.4 to /

1263200448:  >>> emerge (18 of 36) net-fs/samba-server-3.4.4-r1 to /

1263200729:  >>> emerge (19 of 36) sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1 to /

1263200911:  >>> emerge (20 of 36) net-misc/neon-0.29.2 to /

1263200936:  >>> emerge (21 of 36) sys-apps/acl-2.2.49 to /

1263200954:  >>> emerge (22 of 36) sys-devel/gcc-4.4.2 to /

1263202459:  >>> emerge (23 of 36) sys-apps/util-linux-2.17 to /

1263202522:  >>> emerge (24 of 36) sys-process/psmisc-22.10 to /

1263202539:  >>> emerge (25 of 36) www-client/lynx-2.8.8_pre2 to /

1263202582:  >>> emerge (26 of 36) sys-apps/coreutils-8.3 to /

1263202671:  >>> emerge (27 of 36) sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.56-r3 to /

1263202697:  >>> emerge (28 of 36) app-admin/eselect-1.2.9 to /

1263202703:  >>> emerge (29 of 36) app-shells/bash-completion-1.1-r5 to /

1263202709:  >>> emerge (30 of 36) app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20091225 to /

1263202713:  >>> emerge (31 of 36) app-admin/eselect-python-20091230 to /

1263202720:  >>> emerge (32 of 36) dev-lang/ruby-1.8.7_p249 to /

1263202765:  >>> emerge (33 of 36) app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc8 to /

1263202774:  >>> emerge (34 of 36) virtual/rubygems-0-r1 to /

1263202778:  >>> emerge (35 of 36) dev-util/mercurial-1.4.2 to /

1263202790:  >>> emerge (36 of 36) dev-ruby/rake-0.8.7-r3 to /

1263284883:  >>> emerge (1 of 3) dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.2_p2 to /

1263284919:  >>> emerge (2 of 3) sys-libs/tdb-1.2.0-r1 to /

1263284943:  >>> emerge (3 of 3) app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc8-r1 to /

1263375421:  >>> emerge (1 of 5) dev-db/sqlite-3.6.22 to /

1263375455:  >>> emerge (2 of 5) app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha72 to /

1263375558:  >>> emerge (3 of 5) dev-perl/DBD-SQLite-1.29-r1 to /

1263375564:  >>> emerge (4 of 5) dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.02 to /

1263375570:  >>> emerge (5 of 5) net-misc/neon-0.29.3 to /

1263804728:  >>> emerge (1 of 11) media-libs/jpeg-8 to /

1263804759:  >>> emerge (2 of 11) net-misc/rsync-3.0.7 to /

1263804785:  >>> emerge (3 of 11) dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36-r1 to /

1263804792:  >>> emerge (4 of 11) dev-ruby/rake-0.8.7-r3 to /

1263804799:  >>> emerge (5 of 11) sys-devel/make-3.81-r1 to /

1263804816:  >>> emerge (6 of 11) net-misc/wget-1.12-r1 to /

1263804844:  >>> emerge (7 of 11) net-dns/libidn-1.16 to /

1263804869:  >>> emerge (8 of 11) app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.7-r2 to /

1263805016:  >>> emerge (9 of 11) sys-apps/coreutils-8.4 to /

1263805099:  >>> emerge (10 of 11) app-misc/pax-utils-0.2 to /

1263805106:  >>> emerge (11 of 11) sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.2-r2 to /

1263894311:  >>> emerge (1 of 3) sys-fs/ntfs3g-2010.1.16 to /

1263894347:  >>> emerge (2 of 3) dev-libs/libtasn1-2.4 to /

1263894366:  >>> emerge (3 of 3) app-editors/nano-2.2.2 to /

1263894656:  >>> emerge (1 of 14) dev-perl/Curses-1.27 to /

1263894688:  >>> emerge (1 of 14) dev-perl/Curses-1.27 to /

1263894718:  >>> emerge (2 of 14) net-libs/libpcap-1.0.1_pre20090812 to /

1263894734:  >>> emerge (3 of 14) perl-core/Time-HiRes-1.97.19 to /

1263894743:  >>> emerge (4 of 14) perl-core/Term-ANSIColor-2.02 to /

1263894749:  >>> emerge (5 of 14) virtual/perl-PodParser-1.38 to /

1263894752:  >>> emerge (6 of 14) sys-process/htop-0.8.3 to /

1263894769:  >>> emerge (7 of 14) app-admin/apachetop-0.12.6-r1 to /

1263894784:  >>> emerge (8 of 14) virtual/perl-Time-HiRes-1.97.19 to /

1263894787:  >>> emerge (9 of 14) virtual/perl-Term-ANSIColor-2.02 to /

1263894790:  >>> emerge (10 of 14) perl-core/Getopt-Long-2.38 to /

1263894796:  >>> emerge (11 of 14) net-analyzer/iftop-0.17 to /

1263894809:  >>> emerge (12 of 14) dev-db/mtop-0.6.6 to /

1263894814:  >>> emerge (13 of 14) virtual/perl-Getopt-Long-2.38 to /

1263894817:  >>> emerge (14 of 14) dev-db/mytop-1.6-r3 to /

1263996718:  >>> emerge (1 of 5) sys-libs/timezone-data-2010a to /

1263996729:  >>> emerge (2 of 5) sys-fs/udev-150 to /

1263996754:  >>> emerge (3 of 5) net-fs/samba-libs-3.4.5 to /

1263996997:  >>> emerge (4 of 5) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r2 to /

1263997063:  >>> emerge (5 of 5) net-fs/samba-server-3.4.5 to /

1264420521:  >>> emerge (1 of 14) app-arch/cpio-2.10-r1 to /

1264420564:  >>> emerge (2 of 14) app-shells/bash-4.0_p37 to /

1264420636:  >>> emerge (3 of 14) sys-process/procps-3.2.8-r1 to /

1264420650:  >>> emerge (4 of 14) media-libs/libpng-1.2.42 to /

1264420669:  >>> emerge (5 of 14) dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.2_p3 to /

1264420712:  >>> emerge (6 of 14) x11-misc/util-macros-1.5.0 to /

1264420718:  >>> emerge (7 of 14) dev-db/sqlite-3.6.22-r1 to /

1264420751:  >>> emerge (8 of 14) x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3 to /

1264420842:  >>> emerge (9 of 14) x11-libs/pixman-0.17.4 to /

1264420869:  >>> emerge (10 of 14) sys-apps/file-5.04 to /

1264420891:  >>> emerge (11 of 14) app-arch/gzip-1.4 to /

1264420919:  >>> emerge (12 of 14) sys-apps/openrc-0.6.0-r1 to /

1264420929:  >>> emerge (13 of 14) dev-util/subversion-1.6.9 to /

1264421118:  >>> emerge (14 of 14) dev-util/git-1.6.6.1 to /

1264426678:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/openrc-0.6.0-r1 to /

1264505580:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.10.907 to /

1264580928:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/makedev-3.23.1 to /

1264581264:  >>> emerge (1 of 5) dev-util/gperf-3.0.4 to /

1264581279:  >>> emerge (2 of 5) dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r6 to /

1264581301:  >>> emerge (3 of 5) virtual/libusb-0 to /

1264581305:  >>> emerge (4 of 5) sys-apps/usbutils-0.86-r1 to /

1264581313:  >>> emerge (5 of 5) sys-fs/udev-150 to /

1264582174:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) app-vim/udev-syntax-20051016-r1 to /

1264583884:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) www-servers/apache-2.2.14-r1 to /

1264584233:  >>> emerge (1 of 10) sys-libs/timezone-data-2010b to /

1264584244:  >>> emerge (2 of 10) app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha73 to /

1264584327:  >>> emerge (3 of 10) perl-core/Term-ANSIColor-3.00 to /

1264584334:  >>> emerge (4 of 10) perl-core/MIME-Base64-3.09 to /

1264584341:  >>> emerge (5 of 10) virtual/perl-Term-ANSIColor-3.00 to /

1264584345:  >>> emerge (6 of 10) virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.09 to /

1264584349:  >>> emerge (7 of 10) x11-libs/pixman-0.17.2 to /

1264584377:  >>> emerge (8 of 10) sys-libs/talloc-2.0.1 to /

1264584404:  >>> emerge (9 of 10) sys-apps/man-1.6f-r4 to /

1264584413:  >>> emerge (10 of 10) dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1 to /

1264673884:  >>> emerge (1 of 3) sys-devel/binutils-2.20 to /

1264673990:  >>> emerge (2 of 3) sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.2-r3 to /

1264674036:  >>> emerge (3 of 3) dev-ruby/rubygems-1.3.5-r1 to /

```

Last edited by ctxnop on Thu Jan 28, 2010 2:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

 *ctxnop wrote:*   

> J'ai reposté ce topic en anglais histoire d'avoir un peu plus de réponse...

 

Perso, c'est le genre de message qui me vexe un petit peu...

----------

## boozo

oué mais non pas de trace des kernels >=2.6.31 dans tes logs   :Sad:   (et comme tu peux voir il est incomplet la dernière ligne s'arrete à -> 1250497082: >>> emerge (5 of 16) sys-apps/ut)

tu peux éditer ton post et donner seulement la sortie depuis cette entrée jusqu'à aujoud'hui ?

Edit:

 *Quote:*   

> A priori il s'agirait de la nouvelle version de udev qui a abandonné totalement le support de l'ancien sysfs. Du coup, il faut également virer son support dans le kernel. Je suis donc en train de recompiler mon kernel 2.6.31-r5 histoire de vérifier si ca corrige.

 

Oui c'est possible qu'il y ait un conflit en mixant les supports obsoletes et les nouveaux comme i.e. le support des pilotes ATA

----------

## ctxnop

Je n'avais effectivement pas fait attention. Cette liste contient tous mes emerges depuis l'installation de la gentoo, ca commence donc a dater (premier kernel : 2.6.27-r8 ).

J'ai donc éditer en ne mettant que ce que j'ai emerge depuis le kernel actuellement utilisé : le 2.6.31-r5.

Quoi qu'il en soit, le problème semble résolut depuis la recompilation du kernel. Mes /dev/sda* existent bien sans avoir besoin de mon script qui les créer.

Cependant, ma liste de module chargé (lsmod, ls /proc/modules) est toujours complètement vide, je trouve ça étrange.

Navré que ca te vexe XavierMiller, mais le fait est que tout le monde ne parle pas français et donc poster le message en anglais me parait judicieux pour profiter de la connaissance que d'autres peuvent apporté. D'ailleur ca ne marche pas trop mal puisque c'est sur le post anglais qu'on m'a donné la solution énoncée plus haut et qui semble fonctionner.

----------

## xaviermiller

est-tu en openrc ou baselayout ? Si c'est openrc, tu dois avoir udev dans le runlevel sysinit, comme spécifié durant les messages elog (que tout le monde est sensé lire).

----------

## ctxnop

J'ai suivit ce guide : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/openrc-migration.xml (et sa version anglaise plus à jour)

Pour autant que je le vois, baselayout-2 est complémentaire d'openrc. Ce n'est pas l'un ou l'autre.

Et comme écris plus haut mon udev est bien sans sysinit et non dans boot.

----------

## ghoti

 *ctxnop wrote:*   

> Cependant, ma liste de module chargé (lsmod, ls /proc/modules) est toujours complètement vide, je trouve ça étrange.

 

Tu as dit plus haut que tu n'avais pratiquement aucun module puisque tes pilotes sont directement dans le kernel (monolithique)

Il est donc normal que lsmod et /proc/modules ne te renvoient rien !

Va voir dans /lib/modules/<version_noyau>/ quels modules sont vraiment compilés et fais un "modprobe un_module_quelconque";

examine à nouveau /proc/modules pour te convaincre qu'il a bien été chargé !  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *ctxnop wrote:*   

> Pour autant que je le vois, baselayout-2 est complémentaire d'openrc. Ce n'est pas l'un ou l'autre.

 

baselayout-2 est en effet complémentaire d'openrc et, dans le langage "courant", ils sont +/- synonymes.

Mais baselayout (autrement dit "baselayout-1") est une unité indépendante ...

L'intervention de XavierMiller est à comprendre en ce sens  :Wink: Last edited by ghoti on Thu Jan 28, 2010 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ctxnop

Exacte, un module chargé a coup de modprob se retrouve bien dans la liste. Je ne sais pas pourquoi je pensais que les modules compilés e monolithique devaient apparaitre quand même dans la liste.

Problème résolut donc en ce qui me concerne.

Merci de votre aide  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *ctxnop wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi je pensais que les modules compilés e monolithique devaient apparaitre quand même dans la liste.

 

A mon avis tu confonds "module" et "pilote" !  :Wink: 

Un module contient un pilote qui n'est pas intégré au noyau.

Autrement dit, si le pilote est intégré au noyau, il ne fait pas l'objet d'un module !  :Smile: 

----------

## ctxnop

Non non, ca je suis bien au courant, mais voila, j'ai compilé mon kernel en monolothique également sur mon pc de bureau et pourant j'ai pleins de modules dans mon lsmod. Mais en y réfléchissant ca doit être à cause de nvidia, alsa, etc... tout ces petits trucs qui n'ont pas lieu d'etre sur le serveur. Mais bon, l'important est que udev fonctionne correctement maintenant.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Evite de compiler en monolithique :

- certains drivers ont besoin d'être en module (les pilotes wifi par exemple)

- linux est assez malin pour ne charger que ce qu'il faut via udev.

Seul doit être en dur le pilote de contrôleur disque dur et de filesystem de "root".

----------

## ctxnop

La compilation en monolithique est un choix que j'ai fais en toute connaissance de cause. L'interêt réel de le faire pour mon serveur et mon pc de bureau est certes très faible, mais bon, je préfère quand même comme ca.

----------

## ghoti

 *ctxnop wrote:*   

> La compilation en monolithique est un choix que j'ai fais en toute connaissance de cause.

 

Bien d'accord avec toi : si on connaît son matériel, il n'y a pas vraiment de raison de faire des modules !  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Comme dit plus haut, certains pilotes DOIVENT tourner en modules  :Wink: 

----------

## ctxnop

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Bien d'accord avec toi : si on connaît son matériel, il n'y a pas vraiment de raison de faire des modules ! 

 

Surtout pour un serveur : son matos ne change jamais, il n'a pas d'interface graphique donc osef du pilote video, idem pour le son, ...

Aucun périphérique n'a besoin d'etre connecter dessus normalement (CD/usb/pcmcia/.... meme pas une imprimante sur le lpt1 ni besoin des ports coms, ...) donc compiler tout ca ne me sert a rien.

Pour le reste je préfère que ce soit directement dans le kernel, comme ca pas de initramfs, pas besoin de chargement de modules, et un kernel fonctionnel même si je vautre le filesystem.

C'est une habitude que j'ai prise quand je bossais dans l'embarqué, c'était toujours plus pratique de faire un kernel monolithique.

Après, quand tu as pas le choix pour un pilote, ben tu as pas le choix et puis c'est tout. Mais pour le moment je n'ai jamais eu le problème.

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, dans ce cas, ok  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

bon ben plus qu'a éditer le titre du premier message et mettre " (Résolu) " à la fin   :Wink: 

Edit: et sans doute modifier en [OpenRC/udev] blahblahblah (Résolu) d'ailleurs ^^

----------

## ctxnop

J'aimerai bien, mais ce n'est pas moi qui ai ouvert ce post, je ne peux pas éditer   :Confused: 

----------

## boozo

Ooops ! navré pour le bruit... j'avais pas vu le nom de l'OP   :Embarassed: 

D'où l'intérêt de séparer les posts...

----------

## ctxnop

Ouais, mais bon, quand tu créer un post alors qu'il en existe un sur le meme sujet, d'autant plus aussi récent, tu te fais gueuler dessus (a juste titre je trouve).

La j'avais apparemment le même problème du coup j'ai profité du post :p

----------

## boozo

J'ai rien à redire à çà mais c'est pour les recherches : là dans ton cas je disais juste çà à cause des versions openrc/udev/kernel qui ne touchent qu'aux problèmatiques ~arch même si à juste titre, tu t'es raccroché l'OP qui au final a choisi de migrer     :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Comme dit plus haut, certains pilotes DOIVENT tourner en modules 

 

Puisque ce n'est pas encore marqué (résolu), j'en rajoute une couche :

A ma connaissance, les seuls pilotes qui doivent être en modules sont des pilotes étrangers au noyau, qu'ils soient propriétaires ou non. 

Exemple typique : avant de faire partie des sources officielles, ALSA ne tournait qu'en module.

Maintenant qu'il est officiellement dans les sources, on a le choix.

Par contre, OSS4 ne peut tourner qu'en module car il ne fait pas partie des sources officielles (au contraire d'OSS3 qui, lui, peut être intégré)

nvidia restera en module au moins tant qu'il ne sera pas libre  :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon, tous les pilotes fournis avec les sources officielles peuvent être intégrés directement dans le noyau. 

Il ne me semble pas avoir vu d'exception et je ne vois d'ailleurs pas ce qui pourrait justifier une exception.

----------

## xaviermiller

Les pilotes wifi du noyau ne fonctionnent bien qu'en modules. Va t'en savoir pourquoi...

----------

## d2_racing

Oui, tu as raison, mon pilote wifi iwl3945 fonctionne seulement en module et ça fait un bon 3-4 ans que c'est comme ça.

----------

